# DirecTV2PC and Media Center



## mry110 (Jun 8, 2007)

Are there any plans to integrate Directv2pc and Vista/Windows7 Media Center?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are no publicly announced plans. There was a device shown to extend DIRECTV service into Windows Media Center a couple of years ago but it never went anywhere.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There are utilities out there that will let you add custom shortcuts to Media Center's main menu screen, so you could add a shortcut to DIRECTV2PC and specify it starts full screen. I don't think this is exactly what the OP is looking for, but it would at least let you run Media Center full-screen without having to leave it to launch DIRECTV2PC.


----------

